# G Code from Cad



## bkstmm (Sep 13, 2014)

Anyone know of a good open source dxf to g code converter and viewer that can be downloaded free???


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 13, 2014)

bkstmm said:


> Anyone know of a good open source dxf to g code converter and viewer that can be downloaded free???



Googling dxf + g-code + converter produced these among others:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/dxf2gcode/files/

http://www.dakeng.com/ace.html


----------



## DMS (Sep 13, 2014)

I believe the first one that John posted is the one that I have used. It worked ok IIRC, but it's been quite a while.


----------



## countryguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Good Morning , 

I found something interesting related to a listed problem and the solution used for DXF  to GCode.  
http://opensourceecology.org/wiki/DXF_to_G-code_Conversion_Tutorial

But from a DXF to CAM gCode, maybe I'm not getting the point  Are you looking to do Area clears?  Slotting, etc?    Not sure how you can omit the custom CAM process but I'm still new here.     I did some posting a few months back about the free CAM mill wizard pack you can put onto Mach3  Is this what you are possibly looking to have done to some similarity?      Just trying to understand what you want the machine gCode to perform on the part, piece, stock?   

Alway's learning! 
CG.


----------



## ijustamisall (Oct 17, 2014)

i just wanted to let everyone know i have located the original downloads for lords tech MDE and RAYCAM.. ALL. VERSIONS..if youve even heard of it..... and want it just  let me know i cant post it here  per the rules and because of Mr Lords untimely passing it was  never given to the public as shareware.However i do have the original files that were used by Mike Riddle the writer of fast cad , personally given to me by him,to rewrite mde and raycam to be used out of dos,but i lack the skills to write the new program.if anybody wants to try or even just run them in dos let me know..its free .  But you aren't ,any of you , interested in that are you?)


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Oct 21, 2014)

bkstmm said:


> Anyone know of a good open source dxf to g code converter and viewer that can be downloaded free???



I believe there are free/trial versions of Alibre CAD and HSMWorks and the combination will let you do whatever 2.5 axis CAD/CAM you want..

So in other words, you'd input your DXF into Alibre CAD, then use HSMWorks to generate the toolpaths and postprocess it to G code

Im not sure if the names have changed though..I think Alibre got renamed to something....

But I would bet there are at least 2 full quality parametric CAD/CAM packages which let you do 2.5axis either free or trialware


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 21, 2014)

I use a program called NCplot.

I see they are offering a free version called NCsketch to go from dxf to gcode. Its free for the beta version

http://www.ncplot.com/


----------

